# Retail therapy is good for the soul...



## paphioboy (Jun 12, 2011)

... but not on the wallet..  But who cares, right? :evil: :evil: The spoils from the SAROC show.. 





Back row: Stanhopea tigrina and nigroviolacea, probably couple of years from blooming size.
Front row (left to right): Paph Myra (chamberlainianum x haynaldianum), Phal lueddemanniana var. purpurea (amazing how small they start to bloom!), Paph Deedmannianum (spicerianum x victoria-regina/chamberlainianum) and Paph Marcella Noble (stonei 'Camiro' x sukhakulii)..  All the paphs were from the same vendor and had wonderful roots. Media used is CHC, vermiculite and perlite mix..


----------



## emydura (Jun 12, 2011)

They certainly look healthy and not too far off flowering. Look forward to seing the photos.

David


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks David... If you're still interested in the Delrosi, i can give you the vendor's contact details..


----------



## emydura (Jun 12, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Thanks David... If you're still interested in the Delrosi, i can give you the vendor's contact details..



Thanks Paphioboy. I have bought off Deane before so I have his details. So were they big multi-growth plants? To be honest I already have two small divisions of Delrosi, so I really should be good.  But I have become a bit addicted to these parvi-roth hybrids. I use to think like you until I saw a Dollgoldii and Harold Koopowitz in flower in person. Photos never do them justice. The flowers are just so big. 

David


----------



## Shiva (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't need to be convinced about retail therapy. I use it all the time.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Haha.... Good one, Shiva.. 

David, yes, the Delrosi had 3-5 growths each. I agree, parvi-roth hybrids can be spectacular. Gloria Naugle and Harold Koopowitz comes to mind as the ones I really am interested in. I don't quite like the shape of the pouch of Dollgoldii, Delrosi and the likes of them.. At a previous show, I was quite blown away when I saw Nicky Zurcher offering a nice blooming HK for sale at $75.. But I wasn't going to spend that much on a single plant and someone else got it..


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 12, 2011)

Strong purchase Li!!!! Good luck with the stanhopes; I am really curious to see the bloom of the Paph Marcella Noble !!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 12, 2011)

Great buys!!!! I wish I could get some stanhopea too...


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks.. I quickly grabbed the stanhopeas as they are hard to come by and I didn't want to start from seedlings. They're supposedly very slow growing from seedlings.Jean, a google search will turn out some pics of Marcella Noble. I was a bit apprehensive in purchasing it, as the vendor did not have pics of the flower, but I hope it will be as nice as the ones in Google..


----------



## quietaustralian (Jun 12, 2011)

emydura said:


> Thanks Paphioboy. I have bought off Deane before so I have his details. So were they big multi-growth plants? To be honest I already have two small divisions of Delrosi, so I really should be good.  But I have become a bit addicted to these parvi-roth hybrids. I use to think like you until I saw a Dollgoldii and Harold Koopowitz in flower in person. Photos never do them justice. The flowers are just so big.
> 
> David




There was a large previously flowered, multi growth division of Delrosi @ $100, another multi growth seedling and a few small seedlings. I was thinking about buying the large division but the vendor was a bit sketchy about its previous blooming so I gave it a miss. 

Mick


----------



## emydura (Jun 12, 2011)

quietaustralian said:


> There was a large previously flowered, multi growth division of Delrosi @ $100, another multi growth seedling and a few small seedlings. I was thinking about buying the large division but the vendor was a bit sketchy about its previous blooming so I gave it a miss.
> 
> Mick



Thanks Mick. Yes, I have seen some pretty ordinary Delrosi's as well. Given the difficulty in flowering them, you want to be sure it will be a nice one when they do eventually flower.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2011)

They are beautiful plants, Paphioboy! I think we all believe in retail therapy!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice pick ups. BTW, vermiculite or perlite?


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 12, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Nice pick ups. BTW, vermiculite or perlite?



I think its CHC, perlite and quite finely crushed styrofoam...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok.


----------

